# IUI Girls Part 147



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home, thinking and hoping for good news from all our 2ww'ers


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone who has had babies from IUI, were you all on drugs to help you or were they natural cycles? Just need some reassurance that you can get a   from a natural cycle. Any advice would be great!!  

Lots of   to everyone else out there!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Goodness Mouse, you sound desperate. I have never been where you are, but I am guessing the more anxious you get now the more difficult the next few days are going to be. You have done all you can, so relax now till your body lets you know. I am pleased that you are well over you bug from last week tho.

Rebecca - you sound like you have had a hell of a time. I hope that DD2 does not get her chicken pox quite as bad and that you can get some sleep in the mean time. Especially with the emotional rollercoster you have had the last few weeks, you must be whacked!

Deborah - nice to hear from you. Hope the new project is not too exhausting! 

Kitty - lovely to hear from you too. I truly hope there are brighter days ahead for you very soon. 

Kizzy - I hope you enjoyed your weekend in Newcastle and did not get too largered. Back on the wagon for you soon my friend!

Charlie - anxious time for you too, waiting for your scan. I really hope that it is all fantastic news, you can hear the heart and the specialists give you all the information you need to ease your mind. Best wishes to DH for a quick recovery too. A lumber puncture sounds v v  painful!

Magpie - Loads of good thoughts coming your way for your appointment tomorrow! I hope that the cold has gone and you sat and enjoyed your log fire. It sounds lovely! Roaring fires and hot chocolate are what cold winter days are made for!

Lucy - Hi sweets, I think you have me confused with some one else. I am not testing. I am waiting for AF. The witch is supposed to arrive about Tuesday this week - but I am guessing she is going to be late cos I am watching .... Very best of luck for you too tomorrow with basting!!

Amanda - You and mouse are a right pair! I hoping for a success and that you can relax before testing. 

Katrina - I hope you have lots of nice things planned to occupy your time between now and your next appointment to make the three weeks whizz by

Dillydolly - I am a believer in the other half's taking their vits as well. My DH started taking them, came off coffee (bless his cotton socks, had a head ache for fours days!) drinking etc and there has been a marked improvement in his swimmers. Best of luck for your appointment on Monday as well! 

TessaF - Have just seen the first half of the season finale (CSI) - the one directed my Quentin Tarenteno. Funny how you can tell it has a different director. I don't really like him as a rule. 

I know I am a bit late, but hello and welcome to Royall and Millers. Hello also to Nikki, JanT, Sair, Clare1, Chickadee, Kelly42 and Coral. I have not missed anyone intentionally, so hello to anyone that I have not named. 

Well, I have spent the weekend packing. We are moving next week. Not good timing, but there you go. Figured the more I do now, the less we have to do next weekend. DH is away snowboarding at the moment so guess who got the job. Not his fault, I was supposed to be away too but the contractors got back to me too late for me to make the arrangements. 

Hope everyone has a lovely week this week and that we are going to have some good news from those testing. 

Take care
M x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

PS - does anyone else like James Blunt. I love his song 'Cry'. 

M


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Mouse, please try and stay calm.  Yes, I got pg with natural cycle IUI - and have DD2 to show for it.  DD1 I had low level stimulation (too low for me, as it had no effect, and I produced the same size follie as for a natural cycle).   BUT all you can do now is wait, so try to relax a bit, its not long now.  We all have our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry Misky, there are so many of us now! Good luck for AF arriving.

Liz I'm being basted at 1.15! EEK so nevous now.

Good luck honey. I really will be thinking of you all day tomorrow. Stay calm and enjoy the couple of days rest you have. I think I'm coming down with something too, I ache all over and my head is banging. Poor Ryan is just making himself a hot toddy as cannot stop coughing! Not good eh!

Anyway honey... good luck!

Lu
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Mouse, Elly went on to have twins from a natural cycle, so keep positive and good luck


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Misky

I saw James Blunt in concert of Wednesday. He was very good and was very gracious when everybody applauded him. Hopefully he will stay like this and not get too big headed . See if you can get tickets, Idon't know where you liive but its worth a try


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
                   
2006 Sucess 
Anita IUI BFP FEB 
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB

2ww Baby Makers 
                                    
CK6
HellyS
Lou
Redpepper
Jaynemay
Bodia
Lucy
Magpie
Roayll
Claire
Leonara

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go
                       

Katrina
Britta
Misty
Dillydolly
Jan T
Debs
Clarebabes
Sair 

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
           
Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly                                
Catspjs                                             
Struthie                       
KellyL                     
Babyfish
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzy
TessaF
Kizzymouse
Chickadee
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca
Coral
Mands

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
        
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

A very quick one as i'm off to bed but 

GOOD LUCK Lu and Liz for tomorrow, will be thinking of you girlies  

and Chickadee, yes I remember Press Gang and Dexter - loved it too!!! 

Big hi to everyone else, hope you have all had lovely weekends  

Love Jan xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Very excited, the witch has arrived so it is game on for us!! How sad am I. 

Good luck to Magpie and Lu again for today. Fingers crossed!

Take care

M x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey girlies!

Just a quick one as I have to eat my porridge (and pinapple juice) and get my **** to the clinic! My basting time is 11.30 Lu - scary! Fingers crossed for you sweetie!!! Actually 

fingers crossed for both of us!!!   

Thanks again for all you kind wishes for today!

Glad   has turned up Misky! 

Hello everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie!!

Wanted to wish Magpie and Lucy good luck with basting today!!  

Welcome to the evil 2 WW!!



Seems like ages til I'm starting treatment, but I'm okay, got over it not working first time, just enjoying time with my darling with no distractions of evil treatment!!  

Talk laters
XXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Well it's basting time for me on weds, so will be keeping fingers cross.  DH will be on a ban for the next 2 nights, that will please him no end.

Good luck to everyone else who is being/has been basted this week lets hope we have some   in march.

Claire


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

To Magpie and Lucy

You have both left for basting but I hope it was OK, tell your DP's or DH's you have to rest now for 2 weeks and can only eat chocolate 

and Misky go girl     ... Good luck with your jabs (if you're a jabber that is )

I was at the clinic this morning for a scan and have got to do another day of injections and then a pregnyl tomorrow night and then basting on Thursday AM . The DR said I have a follicle about 16 mm in my left ovary - which I am surprised about as I thought my left folicle had gone into permanent hibernation and my right ovary has a few but they are only small and he thinks 1 more jab may boost them. I think he's hoping for a miracle as they were tiny. I asked how bad DP's count was and he said that Januarys was quite poor and so was Novembers , I wish they had told me at the time as I would not have been hoping so much for a BFP only to be let down. Never mind can't look back so on Thursday I am going to ask what the count is like when I am basted so I can be more prepared 

Will catch up later


----------



## royall (Oct 18, 2004)

Magpie, Lucy & Dilly, good luck for the bastings, I am still on 2ww infact 2w is up today but feel like coming on so held off testing, will do tomorrow if nothing arrives. Its been a long wait, thinking of you all too


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Luck Lucy and Magpie for basting I know it has happened already cant get on at work.

Big Hello to everyone else.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie to wish lu and magpie the very best of luck for the                                                  


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
Kitty - sorry to hear you are so down, understandable of course- sending you a big cyber hug
Dillydolly - good news re your scan and best of luck for you basting this week
Liz and Lucy - I hope basting went well, with the desired results in 2 weeks time x   
Rebecca - sending you some hugs too - and for your dd1 - poor thing - chicken pox - yuk!

Mouse, I hope all of your symptons are a sign of two lines on a pee stick to come! keep your chin up - not long to go now x Have you taken a look at the 2ww symptons thread I started - I havent peeked too much yet -as very few signs for me, but I have asked the +ve ladies to say if they were on drugs or natural cycles - hope that helps xx 

Chickadee -  I hope work wasnt too grotty yesterday 
Misky - urgh packing on your own - good luck with that - I hope your dh brings u back something lovely from snowboarding (chocolate?!). Great that AF has arrived - good luck for this month 
Claire1 - hi- thanks for doing the list - must be a real job to keep up with it, there are so many of us !  Best of luck for this wednesday - I hope your dh's swimmers do you proud 
Royall - I hope AF doesnt turn up and that you test with great news tomorrow - good luck
Kizzy - great to hear you sounding so bonny
Jan - hi x
Am managing to keep relatively sane on 2ww as sure it hasnt worked !

Am off to watch the last one of life on mars = hope everyone has a lovely evening and hello to all the ladies I didnt mention personally 
baby dust to everyone xx
AManda


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

lucy lou and magpie.................. where are you I hope you are both OK


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mands, work was actually pretty fab! Had a great laugh and it was an excellent show.

Lu and Liz, hope everything went ok for you both today...lets hope we have a couple of BFPs in a few weeks!

Dillydolly lots of luck and   for basting on Thursday. I hope I get to that stage this month lol

Heres hoping you get the result you're after Royall. Fingers crossed

Claire good luck for your basting too hun  

time for bed now, sorry I haven't mentioned everyone but HELLO  to you all lol

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies. 

Good luck Dillydolly and Claire for your bastings this week!               coming your way chicks.

Sorry I didn't log on yesterday. I was feeling pretty rotten after basting, especially as I saw a lot of blood in the afternoon. I've been told to calm down and that it was just the contraption thing they use to hold you open but you can't stop worrying can you?

Thank you so much to everyone who wished us luck! Your support is really appreciated when so many friends forgot all about it. Including my own dad! Hmm never mind eh.

Liz, how did it go for you? All good I hope. Did it hurt more or less than you were anticipating? I thought it hurt lots and wasn't expecting it to! The needles were a doddle in comparison. Maybe she was just a mean nurse?! Did you get lots of rest yesterday afternoon? I also drank a huge glass of pineapple juice too yesterday and will all week! How funny the things we do!

Dillydolly I'll keep everything crossed for  your DP's count, hopefully you'll have lots to work with this time around.

Kizzy, glad you're enjoying time with your lovely man. Make the most of it honey as when you get your BFP you'll be pleased you enjoyed your time together beforehand.

Misky, I know what you mean about AF turning up, I was so excited! Good luck for your injections. They don't really hurt much if you have someone gentle doing them for you. Good luck honey.

Chickadee, when's the old witch due for you honey?

Rebecca, how are your little girls doing. My niece also has the dreaded chickenpox at the minute. It's so hard to stop then itching.

Jan, how are you doing? 

Hello and lots of love also to Charlie, Sarah, Katrina, Mouse, Amanda, Kitty, Jilly.

Royall, hope you get a great result if you test today. Good luck!

Sorry ladies I've probably missed loads of you out.  

Oh by the way, can anyone put my mind at rest about the blood? I've just been to the loo and there was some more I've called the ACU but they're closed till 9.00.

Cheers ladies
Lu
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

hello,

Lu - i had a bit of blood on basting day. Try not to worry. It happens if they caught you with the speculum or the catheter. Call clinic to your mind at rest.

Are you basting girls gettting good rest today too? take it easy and lots of  

Lol to you all. Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Charlie for the reassurance. You know how   you can get over these things...!   thanks!!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Sorry to hear about the blood Lu, glad Charlie could put your mind at rest. Try to relax & take it easy, lots of   coming your way. 

All is fine here. Basting went well, not much pain - a bit achy and sore afterwards. I put my feet up yesterday afternoon & I'm taking it easy the next couple of days.

Will be back later to properly catch up on whats going on with you all.

Liz
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu, how you feeling now honey?

AF not due til Sun but she arrived early last month so we'll just have to wait and see.

Jan, when are you due?

Glad to hear all went well yesterday Liz, and that you are all set for a relaxing day.

I have got a bit of a tummy bug so off today too, dunno how much relaxing I'll be doing tho lol

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad it went ok Liz. Make sure you do chill out over the next couple of days honey.

Chickadee, poor you. Tummy upsets are horrid. Make sure you also try and chill out chick.

My dad just popped round for an hour so that was nice. I don't get to see him often but it's always lovely when I do see him.

Lu
xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lucy
The first time I had IUI it didn't hurt just a few cramps (don't tell my DP cause I think I palyed on it a bit  ) but the 2nd time it did hurt and all it was the speculum and the nurse was a bit rough and I did have some bleeding but it soon passed. Phone the clinic for reassurance but I am sure you will be fine. You're on your 2ww now . Good luck and who knows you may never need IUI again


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

hopefully not eh! Thanks Dillydolly! just one other question. I'm not on pessaries but my stomach is so bloated and sore. Could this be the IUI or the fact that I've lazed around for 2 days!!! 

Cheers for all your advice.

Lu
xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello, me again,

Lucy - hope you are still relaxing, nice for you to catch up with your Dad. Saw that you have started your 

2ww diary, I'm going to start mine this afternoon. My stomach is the same, but I started the pessaries today,

so that might explain mine!

Chickadee, sorry to hear that your feeling rough, thought I'd send you a   to cheer you up.

Dillydolly, good luck for basting on Thursday!    

Claire, good luck for basting on Wednesday!    

Mands, how are you? Are you testing this week?

Misky, I'll pm you hunny

Mouse! How are you feeling, when are you testing?

Hello Jan, how are you?

Kizzy, time passes pretty quickly, your next treatment will be here before you know it!

Royall.....did you test?   

 to everyone else.


Belly has been really achy the last couple of hours plus I'm feeling a bit rough this afternoon, sicky and dizzy.

I think I'm coming down with something - just what I need! Probably the same tummy bug that you have 

Chickadee, there is lots going round.

Liz
x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all.

Good luck to Lucy and Magpie with your 2ww. Hope it doesn't send you too ! Make sure you get plenty of rest and are spoilt rotten. Make sure you pig out on pancakes later.    

I'm testing thursday morning. I'm scared it's not going to happen.   Im trying to stay as calm as possible, it's hard work though.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for that Magpie...heres one for you too  lol
feel better soon hun

I am feeling a bit better now so am gonna laze on sofa and watch The Shawshank Redemption. My mate lent me it and said I had to see it so I'm just following instructions...well thats what I'll tell DH when he comes in hehe

J x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lucy, I don't know why your belly is sore could be the IUI or if could be that you just need a fart


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

hee hee, that's so funny! Maybe that's the problem. My right arm aches at the top too and my shoulder. Sort of how I felt after the lap and dye!!! Maybe I'm just a windy pants!!   

Liz, sorry you're feeling rough. It's not good this is it?! Well it will be if we get a postive result. When is your test day by the way? My mean nurse said don't test, just wait to see if your period turns up!!! As if!! 

Enjoy your film Chickadee, it's a good one.

Mouse, I bet you're really nervous about Thursday.   and   coming your way. I've got everything crossed for you.

Royall, did you test yet? Fingers crossed.

Hello and lots of love to all you lovely ladies.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey Lu,

Thats a really weird pain - the one you get with the lap, strange that you have it again! Fingers crossed its a

good sign!

Well my test day is either 13th or 14th of March! The consultant said the 13th and the nurse said the 14th, so

I'll see how I feel, prob test on both days! I don't have a hpt in the house and I intend to keep it that way 

until nearer the time!

Your nurse is mean  . What will you do? How long do you leave it? She has made it a bit vague hasn't 

she!

Glad we've got each other for support over the next couple of weeks!  , as well as all you lovely 

IUI girlies! 

Liz
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick post to wish Lu and Liz good luck with their 2WW. Lots of     to you both.

And to wish Claire good luck for basting tomorrow.     to you too.

 to all. 

Kitty x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Kitty, thanks for the good luck wishes. Here's hoping you get what you want next time around honey.

Liz, I think I'll test on the 14th if that's what you've been told. That's if AF doesn't happen sooner. I think I'm just a wimp though as I've just had to dash to the loo and be sick. Hmm your body plays tricks on you when you're looking out for symptoms that can't possibly be there!

I'm also so glad we've got each other to keep us sane.

Claire, good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

As usual I seem to have missed lots again!!  Spent all afternoon in A&E with my friend and collegue who hurt her knee falling over in a Pancake Race at school (lol - the hosp certainly did)!!  She was ok, no break just bad bruising and has had it strapped and has crutches.  And it all goes on.....Sky news and BBC helicopters been flying over school, something to do with that bank robbery but can't get anywhere for press!! 

Lu - hope you are feeling better hun, sorry basting was a little yukky for you, hope you soon feel better.  I had a mean nurse too who said just wait for AF to turn up  

Liz - glad your basting went well, welcome to 2ww world! and hope you haven't got the dreaded bug!

Chickadee - my AF due fri, usually quite regular but we'll see!  Hope you are on the mend  

Claire - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you  

Dillydolly will be thinking of you thurs, fingers crossed it goes well.

Misky soooo glad AF turned up, go for it now!!

mouse, royall, amanda and anyone on 2ww or due to test, good luck  

HIYA to Kizzy, sair, kitty, rebecca, jilly, charlie and anyone else, bound to have missed someone!

Off to make pancakes.......all for me, DH hates them!

Take care all, love Jan xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one as I'm really tired and am now off to bed after catching up on sky +.  Thank you all for your best wishes for tommorrow it is really appreciated.  Oh no the dreaded 2WW.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for today!        

Liz, how are you feeling today chick?

Misky, when is your first scan? Let us know how it goes.

Dillydolly, are you excited about tomorrow? I'll keep everything crossed for you honey.

Hi Jan, nice to hear from you again! Hope you enjoyed the pancakes. Ryan made me 4 last night and I ate them all! Bang goes the diet eh! I've been really bad this past week. Sorry you had to spend all afternoon at A and E. I once took a friend who fell down a kerb! She didn't even fall over but she was in agony so I had to carry her back to the office (all 5ft 8 of her! - I'm 5ft 2) and she'd actually broken her leg! Nightmare!

Royall, did  you test yesterday honey?

Amanda, how's it going for you?

Mouse, I forgot, when are you testing? 

Hello and lots of love to Kizzy, Chickadee, Charlie, Sarah, Katrina, Kitty, Rebecca, Jilly.

Anyway I hope you all have a great day.

Well a quick update on me. I've decided to take today off work also as I look 5 months pregnant and am in quite a bit of discomfort. My tummy is so round and tender. I thought you only got this on the pessaries? My shoulders still ache too. Other than this I'm feeling positive but then it is only day 3!!!

Lots of love
Lu
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies!!!

Just sending some   vibes to all you basters, jabbers, and inbetweenies (like me!)


Off work today waiting for new sofa to arrive, its lovely and sunny as well, I hate waiting in for people!!  

Lucy and Magpie, how's the 2WW going gals?  Awful isnt it!!    Lucy sorry you had a bad IUI experience, I cant say I enjoyed it much either, much worse than a smear, but I didnt have any blood, poor you  

I was bloated almost all of the 2WW, strange you not on pessaries tho, why do some girls have to take them!? I hated them  

Well 2 weeks until   turns up, then its still a 3 week wait after that til I down reg, so nothing happening here!!

Meant to be ovulating tomorrow or Friday but no symptoms yet, will still have some   anyways this month, even tho not much point, except for the enjoyment factor!!!   

DP is grumpy cos he's got cold  

Take it easy all you lovely IUI girls!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello you all,

Claire, I hope today goes well, fingers crossed!

Dillydolly, good luck for tomorrow. 

     to Mouse, Royall & Mands lets hope we have some  's!!!

Lu, sorry that your feeling bloated & uncomfortable. Do you think it was all the pancakes?!

Hey Kizzy! Glad your well.

 everybody else!

Well day 3 here too. I feel ok. Am a bit bloated and windy (TMI)   but I don't really have any discomfort other than the odd twinge. Have had very sore boobs since last weeks drugs, and thats about it so far.

Catch you all later,

Liz
x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello....

Claire, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for today

Lucy, I am not really bothered about tomorrow, I know its not the attitude but I have given up on the idea that it will work- maybe some reverse psychology here . I just hope it doesn't hurt. I don't know why you're all bloated have you asked the clinic about your shoulder? maybe as magpie said its the pancakes  . 

I forgot to make pancakes... I remembered in the afternoon and by tea time I had forgotten . Maybe I'll make some today

Idid my pregnyl jab and I think I have a bruise, I think its because the fluid is cold and when I was mixing it all up I couldn't remember how to do it  I don't know whats up with me these days

I will catch up later.....


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks.
Just wanted to wish Dillydolly good luck for basting tomorrow.   

Lu, sorry to hear you're bloated and your shoulders are aching. I had that after my lap&dye too and it was very strange. I managed 3 pancakes last night plus had a huge slice of chocolate cake at lunchtime   I really want to lose some weight before my next IUI but not sure if I'll manage it. Am going   wondering when a) my body will go back to normal b) I will be able to do 2nd IUI and c) I'll stop feeling so b****y miserable. Am working form home today and tomorrow as can't face work.

Jan and Mouse - hope you're feeling as sane as you can.  

Sorry to all the folks I've missed off. Love to all,
Kitty x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies. I'm feeling ok now, just really bloated!!! Hee hee. Poss all the pancakes and water I'm drinking.

Glad you're doing ok Liz. Sorry about the parping! Not a great side affect eh!!

Dillydolly, I hope everything goes ok tomorrow and the reverse psychology works a treat for you. I've also got my fingers crossed that's it's not painful for you honey.   enjoy your pancakes if you decide to make some. 

Kizzy, enjoy your   - I really hope the 5 weeks till you start drugs again goes nice and quickly for you. Just make the most of the time you have now! 

Kitty, I'm really sorry you're feeling down honey. You've had it tough these last few weeks chick.  

Mouse, sorry I just re read the posts and realise you're testing tomorrow. Good luck honey   here's hoping you get your BFP.

Hello to everyone else out there. Hope you're all doing well.

Also some fairy dust for me, Liz and Claire. (and Dillydolly for after tomorrow!)


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Well I managed to get to the hospital for basting, eventhough we had quite a bit of snow here over night.  I feel very different today compared to the last one.  The nurse had difficulty finding my cervix to start with, I didn't really have any pain during, but when I was resting after I had quite a bit of pain in mu ovary's area, so hopefully I've caught ovulation.  I feel really tired, and feel as if AF is gonna arrive anytime.  so have mu wheat bag at hand, a warm blanket, a cosy sofa, and DH is getting some fish and chips on the way home from work (I know it;s naughty, but need some comfort food today, healthy tommorrow I promise).  So it's just a wait and see, and try to be Patience as possible.

Good luck ladies who are testing over the next few days, and for thouse ladies who join me on the 2WW.

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


lu - hope you are ok and the tummy and shoulder ache go away, best of luck honey.

liz - how are you today?  best of luck sweetie 

katrinar - how are you honey?

claire - best of luck honey 

dillydolly - best of luck for tomorrow


big hello's to everyone, hope you all are well, still no a/f for me.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Deborah, I am good, how are you, any sign of AF, and then when do you see the cons?

Lucy, Magpie and claire, good luck on the 2ww.  Lucy hope you are feelin better.

Katrina


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Kitty - Really sorry to hear you are still feeling so low. Make sure you take all the time you need. Hopefully your body will return to normal quick smart and your mood will improve with it! 

Deborah - waiting for the witch is no fun! Hope you are OK and that your project has calmed down. You too Jan. Hope your friends knee makes a quick repair! Ouch. And Chickadee is waiting too. When you don't want her she comes, when you do she takes forever! Chickadee, hope you have managed to shake that tummy bug and are feeling much better now! 

Kizzy - you sound like you are having a right old time. Have fun with the BMS. The fun side of it does kind of escape us in this process. 

Magpie - really pleased everything went well on Monday and that you have had the time to take it easy. you still going to Birmingham tomorrow. Will PM you!

Lucy - awful that things were a bit painful for you! I hope that everything is in the right place now and that there is some magic going on in there. Did you have any form of anesthetic when you were basted? Some times that can make you hurt where you are holding tension ie shoulders, back. Happens when people have teeth out etc etc. Hope it is nothing more!

Amanda - Like we said to Mouse, it is not over till the witch arrives. Try to stay positive and take care of you! Hope the movie was a goodie. You have to give us a run down if it was!

Dillydolly - all the very best for tomorrow. You and Amanda are a right pair! Hopefully you will also have good news re DH's swimmers and this will be the month for you! 

Clare - You sound like you have just the prescription. Hope getting home in the snow was not too much of a mission and that you have been able to curl up nice and warm! All the very best for the next two weeks. 

Mouse - I hope you have had a lovely nights sleep and wake to test tomorrow to two wonderful lines on the pee stick. Fingers crossed for you!

Royall - We have not heard from you testing on Tuesday. Hope you are OK and that it was good news!!

Coral - How is your 2WW treating you? 

Well our journey started today. So jabbing for the next two weeks or so. We will soon see. Have got my head around the needles (figured there a people far worse off than me that have to do this all of their lives), have just not got my head around all the drugs I am pumping into my body and why I am doing this. Ho hum, the first injection is over now - so I guess that's the one thats a real head game.  

Big hellos to Charlie, Rebecca, Nikki Katrina, Sair, TessaF, Kelly, Millers and anyone else I have missed. Hope all is well in your worlds! 

Take care
M x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I have just got back from basting and it wasn't too bad, the speculum is the worst and there was a bit of a pinch  from the catheter tube thingy but not too bad. I spoke to the nurse about DP's  count and I think it was better but I did see on the notes poor progression but maybe that doesn't matter because they are put in the right spot . I also asked about what happens if it doesn't work and she will chat to the Dr and let me know. I think it will be IVF but maybe they will do some more IUI. She said they waiting list is 18- months to 2 years but if you pay there is not waiting list, thats quite sad really thet all it comes down to is money don't you think.

Anyway I hope everyone is OK. 

Lucy have you farted yet?

Mouse aren't you testing today, I hope its worked for you.... let us know

catch up later


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Dillydolly, glad it went ok! I've got everything crossed for you honey! Not farted yet, still the size of a house and my tummy still hurts a bit. Not as much as it did though which is good.

Liz, how are you doing? the 2ww getting to you yet? I hope not. 

Claire, how are you doing now? 

  
For us ladies on the 2ww.

Kizzy, how are you doing?

Mouse, how did the testing go?

Misky, I bet you're glad you're moving along with the treatment now. Good luck with everything. Here's hoping it all goes really well for you. They don't give any anesthetic for basting it doesn't hurt enough!!!! 

Kitty, how are you feeling now? Hope the working from home is helping chick.

Rebecca, are you still around? We've not heard much from you honey.

Chickadee, how are you feeling now? 

Deb, when's AF due? 

Katrina, how are you doing? 

Anyway, hello and lots of love to everyone else.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, yep I am still here, although I am trying not to spend quite so much time on FF - hard to keep away though!

Lu, Liz and Dillydolly, glad the basting went ok.  Sounds like you all have a worse time of it than I do at basting - I hardly feel it.  Then again, I don't feel smears either! Good luck with the wind Lu, and best of luck to you all on 2ww!

Mouse, have you tested yet?  Do let us know.

Misky, don't worry about basting, but you are right, it must help to relax!

Hi to everyone else.

Well, longest af known to (wo)man still continues - day 8!  I am normally all over by day 4/5.  Those pessaries are evil!  

Rebecca


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Not good news i'm afraid, a massive !!!      
Couldn't stop crying, boss sent me home from work, was only there 10 mins! A lot more disappointed this time round. I suppose i thought, 2nd time round, maybe more lucky this time. Not the case unfortunately. Feeling really down.

Actually went into the clinic to discuss what to do next. Asked if a free DIVF was possible. She said it wasn't, as it's only available free to women 30-35 years of age and the NHS are over budget already for this year (that old chestnut again). Asked how much it would cost to go private, she said alot of money (money we don't have). I also asked if DIUI would be better with stimulation and meds. She said it's a possibility, i'll speak to your consultant. She came back and said there is no need at the moment as age is on your side and there doesn't seem to be any problems with you at the moment. (Only that i'm not conceiving.... ....doh!!!  )

Consultant said to have one more go at the natural cycle (yeah, cos it's giving him £400), if that doesn't work, he will review my case. It'll take months to get an appointment with him. It's just so frustrating!!!

Feeling a bit better this afternoon, DH has been really supportive, bless him! He was really disappointed too, but he seems more positive for future treatments, "3rd time lucky" and all that jazz. Just had a good sleep on sofa. We are going to wait til April now for next go, due to finance reasons, which is a shame! 

Hows everyone else doing? Hows the 2ww'ers?


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there Mouse, I'm sorry this wasn't the result you wanted chick and that you're having to wait due to finances. It's just so expensive if you go private. I've just had my first of 2 free IUI treatments and then if that doesn't work they'll be 1 IVF treatment. I'm 27 so also get the "you've got ages yet" statement. It doesn't help does it?

  

Hi Rebecca, sorry you're having an AF from hell. It just rubs it in doesn't it.

Lots of love to you both.
Lu
xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Big hug to you Mouse. So sorry it didn't work for you this time. Being told you have age on your side doesn't make anyone feel any better - when you're ready to have a baby you don't want to have to wait.    You need lots of TLC.

 too to Rebecca. Hope AF goes away soon and that things work out for you next time, hun.

Hello to all and lots of  as always.
Kitty x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one from me I'm sorry, I'm really tired and am gonna try and have a nap before DH gets home from the gym.

Mouse and Rebbecca lots of   to you both.

Other than the tiredness, I still feel as AF is gonna arrive any minute, don't know what that means and cant remember if i had this last cycle of IUI/natural.  And just think that it's me looking at things too much.

Thanks everyone & good luck

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Claire, take it easy chick. Relax and enjoy your evening with DH.

Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say BIG HUGS to Mouse  Hope its 3rd time lucky! 

Hope you 2WW'ers are okay!!

Well me and DP had massive row this morn ( he has  MAN FLU!!!)

But ok now we cant fall out for long!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

A short one from me. 

Mouse - I'm really sorry about your news. I really do hope it is third time lucky. Really pleased you have been proactive too tho and asked the consultant lots of questions.

Rebecca - lovely to see you are still checking in. Sorry you are having a nasty AF tho - nothing like really telling you ah! 

Clare - hope you are OK. You have had a few days when you are tired!  

Lu and Magpie - you are still sounding sane!!

Have a good evening

M x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu,

I am fine now honey. You seem to be doing remarkably well considering the bloating and the shoulder hehe.
Not going .

How are you doing Liz?

hello to everyone else, sorry its so short, very tired
catch up with you all later

J X


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I'm back and feeling a little more awake

I have a question since I had my HCG injection on Monday, I have had a really itchy and blotchy back (it kinda looks like an allergy rash).  I think that I may have a had a reaction to the HCG.  Have any of you had this symptom? I know it;s not an allergy to something else as I haven't introduced anything new into our lifestyle.  It's so annoying as I cant reach it and DH is getting annoyed I'm asking him every few minutes to scratch it.  Help.

Hope everyone is OK, and not going too crazy.

Sorry I'm off now gonna settle down to watch hotel Babylon

Claire


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello & just a quickie as I've only just walked in the door, and I want to shower and go to bed as have to be up early to get to south London tomorrow for a funeral  

All is fine here, still having dizzy & sicky patches and a bit shaky too. I feel that this could be any number of things, so I'm not going to focus on it too much.

Haven't had time to read any posts so I'll come back on tomoz & catch up on all whats been going on over the last couple of days.

Love ya all,

Liz
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


mouse - im really sorry honey      

katrinar - dont think i need to see the cons now, i think the nurses deal with everything, they did say that i might need to see another cons for a review appt if doc haxton wasnt back by then.

magpie - i really hope you feel better soon sweetie.

lu - how are you honey?

liz - how are you feeling?



hope you all are well

still no a/f for me


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Mouse, big hugs, so sorry it did not work for you this time.  I know it is tough, but they are right, time is on your side.  Remember natural cycle IUI is not really any different to getting pg the old fashioned way, so it can take a few months.  I am sure that the other girls will agree that all that jabbing is not easy - the hormones make you feel awful, so there are benefits in doing it this way.  And IVF is even worse.

Having said that, there is no reason not to ask about a little bit of help on the jab front, especially as the cost of all this does pile up if you are paying.  It is only if you ask that you get what you want.  

Talk it through with your dp and see what is right for you two.  But take time to get over this bfn first - you can only take so much love.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Mouse, I am sorry things haven't worked out this time so amybe 3 rd time lucky

Misky,  how are the jabs going they aren't so bad after a while

Lucy, I have a bloated belly as well, I am full of wind 

Claire, I don't know if you rash is linked to the jabs maybe phone the clinic

I hope everyone else is OK I will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello girls, 

I have only discovered this site in the last couple of days and already it has been an enormous help to me. The courage and generosity of spirit people show is amazing. 

Had my first natural cycle IUI basting on Monday (27th Jan) so now doing the 2ww - am picking up the jargon fast!

You are all an inspiration!!!!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies.

Claire, I'm not sure about the rash, it didn't affect me like that although I did get really itchy! Hope you sort it out honey.

Liz, are you still sane? How was work? You seemed to get back very late. Make sure you're taking it as easy as your job lets you.

Kizzy, are you and DP ok now? It's horrid when you fall out. Make sure you have a lovely weekend together.

Deb, fingers crossed for AF to turn up for you nice and quick.      

Dillydolly, I'm so sorry you're bloated too. It's horrid, even my "big" clothes are now skin tight. I don't like this  

Misky, how are the jabs going? When's your next scan going to be? 

Chickadee, sorry you're so tired. Make sure you get plenty of rest this weekend.

Mouse, how are you feeling now?

Rebecca, lots of love to you.

Hello and lots of love to Kitty.

Well can I have some advice please? My tummy is really huge still, I'm still getting pains in my shoulders, my breating is getting difficult and and the pains in my tummy are getting worse, especially when I move about. I called the hospital and they said it's not normal but just take pain killers. I looked on NHS Direct and it suggested OHSS, I'd not heard of this before and it didn't seem to make any suggestions on what I could do. Can anyone suggest anything? Oh by the way I'm remarkably sane on the 2ww. Not at all stressed and doing very well mentally! What a surprise! 

Thanks ladies.
Lu
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello leoarna, our posts just crossed. Welcome to our thread honey. The girls here have been so great and have helped loads. 

Liz and I were basted on 27th too so it looks like there's 3 of us on the same day. Claire was basted on Weds and Dillydolly and Thursday. They'll be lots of us testing w/c 13th March! Eeeek! 

Anyway lots of love to you.

Lu
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Lucy, it's good to be part of a thread. Will make the next 10 days a little easier!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Well I had my post IUI scan this morning, and I have officially ovulated.  So it's just a waiting game now.  Still feel as if AF is gonna arrive, I suppose it will take time to settle down.  I asked them about the itching and rash, but they didn't think that it was linked to the HCG.

Welcome leonarna, hope the 2WW goes OK for you, and that you don't go too crazy.

Lucy, Liz and Dillydolly hope your both feeling OK also.  It will be a busy week with lots of testing hope we all get what we wish for.

Hi to everyone else

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello to all!

Lucy I would deffo get that checked out as it sounds like OHSS but I'm no expert, hope you are ok!  

I have a question......I should be ovulating by now, but zilch, and I always know when I am as get the symptoms, but nothing....why is that!?

Has my system not recovered from last IUI?

Any advice anyone?


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

everyone

I've been reading this thread religiously everyday and I just wanted to say to Lucy, Magpie and Dillydolly that I'm holding thumbs for you that you have a  in 2 weeks. I am so excited for you.

I'm having my first accupuncture this afternoon as it seems to be highly recommended. I also suffer with headaches so I thought I'd give it a go. I'll let you know how it went.

Still 4 weeks until my appointment - waiting with bated breath. I've hardly seen my DH as he's been working away and again next week  so no much is happening in the 

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!

Cathy


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Claire and Lucy for the welcome. A quick question for those of you who may know better than me.... Now day 4 of the 2ww, have some breast pain, do you think that, as other people have said, that you get some normal pre-menstrual symptoms whether or not you're pregnant. Boy does this thing make you go looking for hope in every nook and cranny........

Cathy, the acupuncture did a lot to help my cycle become more regular, and get my progesterone levels up - hope it helps you too.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Cathy for the best wishes. I've not had accupuncture but have heard it can do wonders. Good luck with that.

Leoarna, I've heard and read that most of the pregnancy symptoms can also be brought about by AF. I get sore boobs and stuff like that. I know how it can get looking for every little symptom. Let's hope they are pregnancy related though!!  

Kizzy, not sure really about the ovulation thing, I've never ovulated on my own without drugs and only once in 9 months of clomid so I'm no expert Perhaps some of the other girls can help? Other than that how are you getting on honey? Looking forward to the weekend?

Well just to update on me, I've just got back from hospital and I've got 7 large cycts in total. All around 45mm accross. Nurse said had they scanned me on monday b4 basting they probably wouldn't have gone ahead. On the Friday before I only had 2 that were around 17mm. The little buggers have more than doubled in 6 days. There's nothing I can do though other than rest and drink lots and lots of water! Not fun! 

Anyway, hope you're all having a good Friday and are looking forward to the weekend!!!

Lu
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Leoarna sore breast are a sign of ovulation, so it is a good sign.  Good luck and try not to focus to much on every little sign, it does make the 2WW go very long and you will go crazy.

Good luck Claire


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls 

A very quick one as rushing off home to celebrate DH's 30th - got lots planned for the weekend, inlaws for meal tonight, 4x4 off roading tomorrow and Lion King in London on sunday!! Should be fun!

Well AF showed up today, going for scan on monday so here we go again!!!!  Will anyone else be cycling with me, could do with a hand to hold!!!

Lu - sorry to hear you have been having such a hard time  

mouse - so sorry hun  

Sorry for the lack of personals but will hopefully catch up properly next week, have a great weekend all of you.

Love Janet xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Claire and Lucy, thanks so much for your thoughts - does help. I could spend all day here but must go and do some housework........

Have just started thread in 2ww diary - if you're new to the site and that's where you're at, give it a look........ Lot's of helpful insight from women all over this land of ours who have been there too..


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lucy hope you are okay!!! Thats what the bloating was!!  

Keep drinking the water!  

Jan, thats good news, I will be a bit behind you as my af isnt due til 16th March.

Good luck for next cycle  

I dunno why I'm not ovulating, cycle must be messed up, I s'pose it doesnt matter but I'd like to just have a normal cycle!!

Weird, I usually have pain in left or right ovary by day 14, hmmm!

Never mind  

Have a good weekend girls...its just started snowing here, eeek!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hopefully something will happen for you over the weekend Kizzy.

Glad your AF showed up Jan, good luck for your scan on Monday - hopefully this will all go to plan for you honey.

Liz - hope you have a good weekend honey.

I am away at the in laws this weekend so won't be in touch so just wanted to say have a great weekend.


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there fellow FF!

Feeling a lot brighter today  , no point going around with a long face all the time. Got to look forward to the next installment. I am very confused though. Firstly, i don't understand why they don't want to try me on meds to help things on the way, so to speak. You'd think they would try anything to help me get a better chance.  
Secondly, my period is really confusing me, (stupid ). Should of started properly today, but just getting brown discharge. No cramps, no (.)(.) pain, nothing. Soooo different to normal, but then it was different last month too - only lasted 3 days. What's going on down there . 

Perhaps my hormones are changing. Over the last 3/4 months, it the first time i'm regular as clockwork every month. 31 days on the dot, lasts for 5/6 days. Now, i don't know what's happening. Perhaps that's why i'm not conceiving! 

Any ideas ladies what to do, or what's going on?


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

sorry - been a bit absent recently. 
Mouse - I am really sorry to hear it was a -ve. I hope that the third time is v lucky for you and your dh. were you on cyclogest with your cycle - that can affect your af. 

Lucy, DillyDolly, Liz and Leoarna - good luck girls with your 2ww. Is Royall on hers too at the moment? Good luck too, if so. Hope to see some more good news on here soon

Lucy -really sorry to hear about your cysts- that sounds v painful - poor thing

Chickadee - glad to hear you enjoyed work last sunday - I was intrigued when u mentioned it was a good show - what do you do?
Hi to Jan, CLaire, Misky, Kizzy, Kitty, Rebecca, Cathy, Deborah and to anyone else I have not mentioned - hope you are all ok

My AF arrived today - so yet another cycle not worked.  Never mind..........one of these days, Please God! 

Love and luck to all
Amanda xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Amanda - I am sorry to hear your news. You just tack it on the end of your post there. I hope you are OK and that you can take the weekend as time out without the hassle of work etc. 

Mouse - glad you are feeling brighter and hope this cycle sorts itself out quick smart.  

Leoarna - welcome!! It looks like you have a few cycle buddies. Wish you well and hope the 2WW is not driving you bonkers!

Deborah and Janet - yippee, the witch showed her face. Here's wishing you loads of luck and strength for this round. Janet hope DH's birthday is a blast. I loved the Lion King musical (I assume that is what you are going to see), hope you both really enjoy it too! All the best for Monday. 

Kizzy - hope you and DP are talking again. 

Rebecca - Has the witch gone away so you can get on with spending time with your little girls and thinking about next time round? Hope they are both over the chicken pox. 

Magpie - sorry to hear that you had a funeral. Hope the trip into London was not too arduous! 

Lucy - OMG what are they telling you that about the cysts now for. Don't worry. Just relax, hope tummy goes down and that you have a good time at the in-laws. 

Clare - I hope that your rash has cleared up, that sounds most uncomfortable. Your scan is good news!

Cathy - you will have to keep reading here while your DH is away next week. Hope that you are well in the run up to your consultation. 

Kelly and Coral - you still out there? Hope that you are both OK.

As for me the injections are OK. DH is a wimp, so I am doing them myself! So far so good, and no side effects. My next scan is on Tuesday, bright and early.

Wishing every one a lovely weekend. Hopefully it will be nice and bright. No more snow!

Take care
M x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amanda, sorry about the negative.   here's hoping you get much better news next time around chick. Make sure you chill this weekend and that DH looks after you.

Mouse, not sure about cycles, my last one was like that, a week of brown spotting before anything happened? Hospital put it down to stress and meds.

Chickadee, hope you get lots of rest this weekend.

Kizzy, have a great weekend chick.

Jan, hope you have a great weekend with your DH. Sounds like you've got lots planned.

Misky, good luck with 2nd scan. Let's hope you're follies are behaving themselves. 

Hello to Cathy, leoarna, Katrina, Rebecca, Royall, Kitty, Jilly.

 for Liz, Claire Dillydolly, Leoarna and me too! There's lots of us started the 2ww this week. I'm still really sane and really huge with OHSS but I'm hoping it's a good sign. I did read somewhere that a high % of people who get this go on to be pregnant! Fingers crossed ladies. Hopefully I don't get triplets though! Twins would be enough!! 

You may have noticed I can't sleep have been weeing all night and now feeling really restless so rather than keeping Ryan awake I thought I'd say hello!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lucy,

Not havin much rest this weekend so far, had to work til after 1 last night and have plans to go out tonight! Still a good old boogie and a  or two might help me relax..feeling quite stressed at the mo! (WHY??)
How are you feeling honey, did you manage to get any more sleep? The bloating sounds like a nightmare..hope you don't feel too bad 

Jan, have an excellent weekend and  for Monday. There is a chance I will be cycling with you (or just behind you) as AF due tomoro.

To all you ladies on the , hope its going ok, not dragging by or making you go   lol
Would be nice if I could actually get to that stage this month hehe  Special  and welcome to Leorna

Amanda, I work FOH in a theatre so get to see all the shows - has its good points but we have to watch a lot of rubbish sometimes too!! Love the job tho, its great. I work with some really nice people and have a laugh at work which I guess always helps...
Sorry to hear your cycle didn't work sweetie..take care

Misky good luck  for your scan on Tuesday. Hope it all goes well

Mouse keep us updated on whats happening with you. Hope you get the hospital stuff all sorted and get lucky next time

Have a good weekend ladies

J x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all!

Sorry I haven't been around much, It's been a bit manic over the last few days.

 for Mouse and Mands. So sorry that you had neg cycles, my heart goes out to you both & fingers crossed for the future.

 to Leorna & welcome. How are you feeling on your day 6?

Misky, glad the injections are going ok & good luck with the scan on Tues - let me know what happens! 

Lucy!!! Oh Lordy its all been happening with you hasn't it! What a shock about the OHSS! How are you feeling? Take it easy chick!

Jan, glad your next treatment is imminent! Keep us posted!

Hi Chickadee, hope your af turns up sooner than later.

Hey Kizzy, maybe your cycle is a bit out this month, I guess it could be the drugs? I hope it settles down soon.

Hey Claire & dillydolly, hope your not too crazy with the 2ww yet.. I think I'm getting there!

Hi Kitty, how are you feeling hunny?

Hello to everybody else.

Ok I'm Starting to go a little   today. Feeling hormonal & craggy! I don't think it helps that things aren't great at home as DH is getting pretty fed up  with Mum being here (its 6 months this week & she reckoned she'd be gone by Christmas!). I went to see another house with her today, I love it  and think she should buy it, but as usual it isn't 100% what she wants. I have tried to explain, that you never get 100% what you want! Made me laugh, she said to the estate agent, ...'well the house is very nice, but its a bit over my budget.... and I did want a downstairs loo, and on-suite bathroom and a garage...'. All the estate agents in the area must think she is   (which she is where buying houses is concerned). 

The funeral went as well as it could yesterday, really cut me up seeing my sisters kids so upset. They were very close to their Grampa. My sis knows about my tx and has taken to poking my (.)(.) and asking if they are hurting   - which they are! Thankfully I wont be seeing her over the next week or so!! I think I will restrict contact to the phone, where she can do no damage!

I decided that any symptoms are not even worth thinking about as they could mean something or nothing all at the same time!

Hope you all have a FAB weekend, and thank you for listening to my rantings!

Liz
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, 

It's saturday afternoon, and where I am, in gorgeous south Devon, the sun she is a shining.  

Mands, sorry it didn't work this time, much better luck for next time, and thanks for the welcome.
Misky, good luck for the scan on Tuesday, and thanks for the HELLOOOOOO!
Lucy, hope that tummy's calming down - we're nearly half way there....
Chickadee, thanks for the welcome!
Magpie, thanks for asking about day 6 - so far, so good. You're right about symptoms - indulge in their possible meanings at your peril! 
Mouse, keep smiling - it uses less muscles and is better for you!

The DH is being a star today, helping me to build my new raised veg beds when I know he'd rather be watching Wasps play Leicester. So I'm going to get back out there and do my bit - don't worry, no heavy lifting! 

Disregard Your Limits!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Just a quickie for Leoarna,

Glad to hear that you have the gardening bug! I did a 2 year full-time course in Horticulture. I finished it 18 months ago & it was fab, albeit a LOT of hard work!!

I built veggies patches in our old garden, but haven't got round to it in the new place yet. There is still so much to finish in the garden itself! We had a small green house installed late summer last year, so I really must get out there and sow some seeds! 

Hope your raised beds are going well!

Liz
x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies - just popped in to see how we all are - been busy having lap, hysteroscopy etc - (found and treated mild endo - hopefully that gives us a better chance next treatment cycle!)

So     to all you on the 2ww (lu - g;ad things worked out with this cycle - keeping everything crossed for you)

  to all those gearing up for basting

and    to all the rest of us inbetweenies!


ttfn
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


lu - hope you are feeling better honey                      

liz - how are you feeling?                     


tessa - best of luck with your next tx honey   

misky - hope the injections are going well honey

chickadeee - hope you enjoyed your nite out.

katrinar - how are you honey?  can you beleive how cold it is.

mandy - im so sorry honey 
    


mouse - glad to hear you are feeling better honey.

jan - hopefully i'll be cycling with you.

leoarna - hope the 2ww is passing quickly for you.


wella/f showed last nite, so have just called the clinic and they told me to call back tomorrow to see if they have a sperm donor for me cos the embryologist isnt in at the weekends, so im penciled in for a scan at 3.30, but need to call theb about lunch time to see if they have a donor.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

Hope wherever you are this morning the sun is shining. I'm a golf widow this morning, so I've had a HLI (Huge Lie In) and thought I'd just check in. To my fellow 13/03 testers - we're nearly half way there!

A quick reply for Magpie,

Don't know if everyone else will find our gardening obsessiveness interesting - but at least it gives us something else to think about!

I have a polytunnel which was new last year and I had some success with tomatoes, pumpkins, courgettes and cucumbers inside, but didn't grow veg outside, hence the new beds. Going to spend today checking through seed catalogues, once the dogs are walked (Archie the German Shepherd and Scoot, CollieSpringer X). 

Hope you're feeling good today and that the unpleasant flow has stopped!!!! 

Big luv to all


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all!

Hey Leoarna! I have been having a lie-in too (still sitting in bed with the laptop!), & I have been dreaming 

about veg patches!! We have about an acre of paddock behind the garden, and I'm just thinking that raised 

beds might be the way to go as we have poor top soil which quickly turns into a thick layer of clay! I love 

growing fruit and veg, it really is good for the soul ! I am going to install a polytunnel too at some point as

we have the room, although my DH wants to fill the paddock with alpacas!


Anyhow, unpleasant flow is still apparent! 

The other thing is that I have been getting breathless since last night. Finding it difficult to walk up the 

stairs. I'm mildy asthmatic which prob doesn't help, but my asthma medication doesn't seem to help & its not

quite the same. Having searched on the site I see that it can be a sign of mild OHSS. I don't have the same

symptoms as you Lu - no bloating, although I did have lower pelvic pain during the night. I have been dizzy 

since the day after basting, and continue to be so. I also had two bouts of bad belly last week. Should I call

the clinic tomoz? I have upped my water consumption, any other suggestions!?


Sorry Its been a 'me' post today!! 

Hope you are all well & are having good weekends!

Liz
x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, how's the 2ww'ers going?

Just thought i'd show my face today as i didn't yesterday. Step son was on pc most of the day chatting up girls! 

The witch has sorted herself out now  . She has turned herself into her normal irritating self, what pain!! 

Just a quick good luck for those 2ww'ers  , not long to go now, keep thinking    ! Don't let it send you too .

For all those that are ttc with tx, good luck too, hope it works out. I've got a bit of a wait til my next tx, which i'm not very patient about. Will have to find something to occupy myself. At least poor DH will have a break from worrying, bless him! .

Don't all you 2ww'ers forget, no early testing, even if it is tempting, it could only lead to heartache! If any of you do, i'll send out the  .

Love to you all
Mouse x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope its third time lucky for you Mouse, I am not starting 2nd iui til April, see what happens!!     

XX


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all, 

Have just posted another strand as am alarmed by the sudden arrival of what is a fairly large amount of bleeding on day 6 - any ideas? It's red not brown, I have some groin pain but no 'period back ache'.

Hey Magpie, 

I was wondering if the breathlessness might be an anxiety repsonse? I've had close hand experience of what even small amounts of stress can do, and breathlessness is definitely one of them. You could try some controlled breathing to see if it eases; try breathing in to a slow count of 2, holding for 1, breathing out to 3 for a few minutes. And yes, I think you should phone in the a.m. if no better. 

So because of above am not feeling as good as have the last few days, going to try and find some light jobs to do around the house etc to occupy myself. 

See you all later.... xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I would phone the doc or clinic if possible Leoarna,

Hope you are okay


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello kittens,
Hope everyone has had beautiful weather like we've had here in Nottingham.

Deborah – fingers crossed that everything goes OK with the clinic. I really hope it’s third time lucky for you.  

Mouse – hope you’re continuing to feel a little brighter. I find one of the hardest things about all this is being patient. I feel like I’m getting closer having actually had a BFP even though it ended sadly but I don’t want to have to wait for another cycle to go by I want it all to happen NOW!  

Amanda – so sorry it didn’t work for you this time, hun.  

Lucy – sorry to hear about your over-stimming. Hope your tummy is starting to go deflate now. You have been in the wars…  

Liz – sorry to hear about your loss and on top of all that stress too.  

Tessa - hope you’re recovering well after your lap&dye. I had one in November and they found mild endo too. The nurse told me that even if it’s mild, your chances of conceiving after go up by 20% so here’s hoping for you.  

Hello to Leoarna – I’m afraid I don’t know the answer to your post. Hope you’re OK.   It must be the week for gardening as I’ve just instructed DH to dig me a vegetable plot so I can grow lots of organic veggies. And he’s got a hangover, poor love.  i have to admit I've indulged in a few lately... 

Jan – hope you had a good weekend.  

Claire – how’s the rash? 

Misky – good luck for Tuesday, have PMd you.

Hi to all 2Wwaiters, inbetweenies and all - Kizzy (how are you, hun? Hope we get to cycle together again), Dillydolly (keeping sane?) Rebecca, Cathy, Chickadee, Katrina and anyone I’ve rudely missed.  

Kittyx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

Well I have to wait for af and down reg 21 days later, so it'll be April!!  

I have to wait cos one and only sonographer is on hols end of March, how evil is that!!    Not pleased!!

When will you be starting again? XX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

What a crock, Kizzy. We've decided to start again when next AF comes. I'm hoping it will arrive in about a fortnight (didn't think I'd be willing her to come) so may be doing basting no.2 end March / beg. April. I usually have shorter cycles (25-27 days) but who knows what this month will be like....
Kitty x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Kizzy and Kitty H, thanks for your thoughts, I did phone the clinic, and to my amazement my consultant rang back half an hour later. She said that's it "highly unusual" to be bleeding on day 6 with natural cycle IUI, and so she's hoping that it is a heavy implant bleed, which she has encountered a few times before, especially as I don't have any of the usual witch's pain. Just been for gentle dog walk with ipod nano trying to get back in touch with my   thoughts. Now going to do my diary and cook steak for my wonderful DH! Thanks again.... x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I hope the the consultant has put your mind at rest Leoarna. Fingers crossed!

Kitty & Kizzy glad that you can both start again before too long. Don't worry Kizzy - time will fly!

Hello everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a quickie to say GOOD LUCK to Jan for today... 
Hope you had a great weekend

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning all

Had a great weekend thanks, DH really enjoyed himself which is good as I've been so horrid to him lately (and here we go again with those nasty drugs that turn you evil)!!!

Thanks chickadee, how are you, AF shown up yet??  Just been for my scan, everything ok, ovaries etc so have come home armed with my jabbing stuff for the next week!  

Mouse, hope you are feeling brighter today, sorry it wasn't a better outcome for you  

Leoarna, hope you are feeling a little less concerned - sounds like it could be positive  

Kizzy, you would think I would have known by now but what is 'down regging'  I've not had to do it (have I?) sorry to be a bit thick  .  hope you are ok tho  

Deb hope it all goes ok - hopefully you, me and chickadee can do this together ish!!

Amanda sorry hun for your news, stay positive  

Lu how you feeling now?

Got to dash as unfortunately have to show my face at work ( have popped home to do first jab - ouch!)  

Sorry to miss so many of you but will catch up soon - hope you are all ok

Love jan xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Hope your alright Lu, how are you feeling?

Leoarna, hope it all goes well at the GP's. Sending you lots of   vibes

Glad the scan went well today Jan, lets hope the rest of the jabs aren't so ouchy!

Misky, hope you had a good weekend & hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Is Mr R back from his hols?

Dillydolly & Claire how are your 2ww's going?

Kitty - another gardening nut -fab! I have just been out to the compost bin, and looking around I have sooooo much to do out there!

Kizzy I hope you had a good weekend

Hey Chickadee how are you? 

Hey deb, hows it going, have they found you a donor?

Rebecca, how are you?

 to everyone I have missed - hope your all well.

Hey Mouse thanks for the   about not testing early, but I am going to test on Sunday which is day 14 DPO for me. The reason is that.. oh, where do I start.. you all might think I'm     but I went to see a spiritualist colour therapist about 18 months ago. She is a friend of my sisters and she said she'd do a session for free. So she told me that I had a blockage in my stomach area (she didn't know about my IF) and she also said that I didn't have enough orange in my life, which was defo true I couldn't stand orange! (I have warmed to it now). Anyway the other thing was that she gave me a date that she said would be important to me. I assumed that It would be last year, so when the date came and went I thought nothing of it. But I remembered the other day and the searched around looking for last years diary and I found it - the date she said was the 12th March. Weird eh? I know it will mean testing Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, but hey there you go. 

I'm a bit up and down today

Hope everybody is well on this sunny Monday.

Liz
x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello to everybody and i hope you all had a good weekend

Lucy how are you are you back yet from your weekend away?

Magpie, I'd till the date the lady gave you....its worth a try isn't it so good luck

Mouse did you get the pm  I sent you?

Magpie and Leoarna, Have you tried growing potatoes in black sacks?.I also want some watercress but don't know if the stuff from ponds is the stuff you can eat! I am going to try this year. For the past couple of years my sister and I have been growing hanging baskets in a tunnel but I think we may give it a miss this year- too much on 

Anyway, I had best get busy DP is off today and I don't want him thinking (or realising)  I spend all day on the pc


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, hope you're all well and had a good weekend.

There's so much to catch up on. I'll have a proper read later on.

Liz, that's spooky about the 12th March! Oooh I hope it's good news.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello!

Lu
xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, 

Thanks for all the positive vibes. I'm still bleeding, 24 hours on, and for all the world it feels like my period.... BUT the clinic are saying still test next Monday, so I will. Talk about sitting right in the middle of no 
(wo)man's land. Hey, ho..... Will keep up the diary for now. 

Dillydolly, I haven't tried potatoes in sacks but have in stacked tyres, which is kind of the same thing. I don't know about watercress but will look it up tonight!

Lucy and Magpie, are you feeling less poorly? 

Thanks again to everyone, the only way I got through work today was knowing that I check in with you guys when I got home. 

Big luv xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Jan, glad you had a good weekend and everything went well today. No sign of AF yet..keep getting minor tummy crampy pains tho..who knows? Aren't our bodies weird??

Magpie that is quite cool about the colour reading thing...hope you get a BFP on the 12th 

Leoarna, how you doing honey? Stay strong  lol

Dillydolly, hope you spent some quality time with ur DP today.

Hello to you Lu hehe

speak to you all later

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

p.s for all you green fingered girlies...did you know there is a gardening section on the hobbies thread?

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girlies hope you are all well  

Jan, down regging = I get a big nasty injection 21 days after AF starts, which shuts down your natural cycle so the clinic can control it, after two weeks you get base line scan to make sure everything way its meant to be, THEN you start doing the injections. I dont know why some people have to do it and some people dont!!!


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.  Hope you all had a good weekend!   

I had my first ever scan today and I must say, I was absolutely pooing my pants about it.  I was worried about everything and even had a bad dream last night where they were scanning me and found a tumour!  

Anyway, all unfounded as it was a piece of cake!   Bit uncomfortable, but nothing as bad as I thought.  I have a couple of follicles that are over 12mm and one of 15mm.  I have to do a pee stick thing tomorrow and then have another scan booked on Wednesday.

It's all happening and I'm feeling really excited    Just have a few funny cramps now that are a bit weird...

Can't wait for   to be introduced now and then possible       

Anyway, enough already.  I'm just so excited! 

Take care
Clare


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi All, 

Clarebabes - welcome. I hope all goes well for you this cycle. 

Magpie and Lucy - I don't like the sound of this OHSS much, but if your reading is right Lucy - may it bring you the results you wish for. Triplets may be a little much tho! Don't know if I like the sound of the support your sister is offering Magpie - jabbing you in sore bits! 

Chickadee - glad you had a good weekend and hope that the beginning of the week is quieter for you to take care of yourself. 

Leorna - your gardens sound Fab! Hope the sun stays out for you to get DH to complete them. I really hope the bleed is implantation and nothing else! Fingers crossed. 

TessaF - I hope you are making a full recovery from your recent treatment and that the removal of the endo is just the ticket you need for that lovely little person at the end of your next cycle (or better yet, without the next treatment).

Deb - I hope that donor is available for you! 

Mouse - stay strong! Glad each day is getting a little sunnier for you.  

Jan - Hope your jabbing goes OK. I think it only you and me at the moment!

I am feeling a little glum. Don't think things are going in quite the order they are supposed to - I guess we will see at the scan tomorrow! What is the consencues. Do all you girls tell work what is going on? 

Take care

M x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Clare - Fab news about your scan and follies.  What day are you on?  Wishing you luck for your scan on Weds... now you know what to expect you hopefully won't have to keep changing your pants    

Jan  - next round then eh hun?  Good luck with the   jabs.  I'm so glad I've not had to do them... mind you if I have to have IVF it'll be a bit of shock as I won't be used to them.  Hoping this is the one    

Liz - hope you are feeling ok.  Don't worry we won't be sending the    round when you test on Sunday.  Fingers crossed for you.

Kizzy - hi how are you?  Sorry to hear you've got to wait for your next lot of tx.  I couldn't have any treatment last month cos all cons were on annual leave.  It really does make you feel  .  Hang in there hun, the time will fly by...we'll keep you company.

Deb - Hi hun, how are you?  Any news today about a donor?  Really hope things work out for you this cycle.. got everything crossed for you.

Lu - Hope you are doing ok?  How many days have you got til testing?  Sending you loads of    


Well, hopefully I'll be having my third IUI later this week.  I've got a scan on Weds which will be day 9 so hopefully basting will be on Thurs or Fri.  I'll keep you posted.

Loads of love to everyone I haven't mentioned and of course tons of     

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah

How are you doing Hun?  See you are going again, wishing you loads of luck for this cycle

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


liz - thats spooky, best of luck for it honey,                     

lu - how are you doing on the 2ww                       

leoarna - best of luck for next week                      

sair - best of luck for the next cycle sweetie       

moomin - OMG, congratulations 

jan - yes, i hope we can all be cycle buddies.

clare - glad the scan went well, best of luck for wednesday  

misky - hope all goes well with the scan, i have told my immediate supervisor but we are very good friends and it is very easy to talk to her about this whole IF thing, but she's only gone and taken a career break and is leaving on a round the world trip on thursday, my new supervisor is ok but he's a man and i just tell him about my appts, i think he knows a bit about whats going on, but only what my sup lynne has told him.


well - we have a sperm donor  yippee..  so have taken my 1st clomid tablet today and have anoter scan booked for next tuesday.


hope you all are well      big   to everyone.



xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Deb thats great news good luck sweetie

Hello and welcome clare

Lots of luck to you too Sarah

general      to everyone

J x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Deb thats great news on the donor, good luck hon, Dr Haxton is back he returned to work today.

Sarah good luck for your scan,   

Sending lots of     for those on the 2ww, Magpie hope it is good news on the 12th, that would be cool.

  to those being basted or waiting on those follies to grow.

Nothing much happening here, went for accupunture on Sat and it was really good very relaxing, I will be going back but not this week, boiler broke down had repair man out today need a new fan wich will cost around £200   it has been so cold, I have a 15 tog on bed but last night had to put another 10 tog quilt on so slept with 25 tog quilt, just didn't want to move this morning as the house was so cold, he got the boiler going but cant turn it down or off so the house is like a sauna now better than being freezing.

Those garden girlies will need to help me out, I moved into my new house last October and cant tell a plant from a weed, and want some colour in the garden as it is a blank canvas but dont know what I am doing as never planted anything before or even cut grass before, we are garden virgins  

Katrina


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone - just popping in to see how you all are!

(Thanks for gardening tips all you green fingered ladies - I lkike to dabble a bit myself but find that with 2 dogs i'm often fighting a lossing battle where my grass is concerned - thinking of going for the courtyard effect!)


Misky - don't be glum!  I'm sure everything will work itself out.  I only tell a couple of trusted friends at work exactly what is happening (one of whom is a female line manager which is handy), but keep my boss up to speed in a general kind of way with regards appts etc and what is likely to happen in next couple of months etc - but no specifics - eww!!
Hope you feel better soon. 


Hope all of you on 2ww are hanging in there - (Lu you seem to have disappeared? are you OK?) ^idiot 

Sair - good luck for Friday or whenever! 

Deb - hurray for finding your donor! 

Big hug to everyone else

x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the mentions!

Sarah, yes, I had changed my pants a few times    I'm sure the nurses have seen much worse! 

I'm on day 12 now.  What day do you think would be likely for basting?  I've guessed it will be later this week, but could there be a possibility of earlier?  I sound well informed don't I!?  

Good luck everyone!
Clare
xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

I'm sorry I've not been on over the last 3 days. You've done so much chatting I think I've lost touch,   anyway, I'm just reading over all the posts now to see what I've missed.

A quick update on me though. Tummy is getting bigger, only my joggers fit me now. have booked today off work as just need the rest. I'm very calm though and not stressing about 2ww at all! I'm very suprised at myself. No other symptoms, (.)(.) still sore but that is prob OHSS. Liz, have you checked this out with the clinic? I also have mild asthma and am getting breathless with the OHSS and pains in the lower abdomen. They said all they can do is suggest to drink water. I'm going to call again today though as I've put on 7lbs since Friday and can barely eat as my stomach is so crushed. 

Chickadee, I hope you're feeling less stressed. I guess it's becuase AF was on her way?

Liz, your house hunting for your mum sounds like a nightmare. Maybe she just loves living with you and doesn't want to move out? The date thing is really spooky, here's hoping it will be a good sign for you!    

leoarna, I love gardening too, not veggies though, just flowers and things like that. I only have a smallish garden though so not much to do, I love to potter round though in it! How are you feeling now after your bleeding over the weekend? I hope you're ok honey. Do you feel postive about it all?

Tessa, glad they sorted out your endo. Fingers crossed that you'll get the result you deserve now chick.

Deb, so pleased you've got your donor and AF showed up. I really hope everything goes to plan for you! 

Mouse, how are you feeling now? Is   behaving herself? 

Kizzy, I'm really sorry you've got to wait till April for your next go, good things come to those who wait... that's what my mum always says and she's always right! How are you feeling chick?

Jan, glad your appt went ok for you and that DH and you are having a better time of it. Hopefully todays jab won't hurt you. 

Misky, do you have a scan today? Good luck chick if you do.  

Chickadee, do you need an AF dance??         
Here's hoping she turns up nice and quick so you can get on with the next go!

Dillydolly, how are things with you honey?

Hello as well to Katrina, Sarah and everyone else I've missed off the personals.

Hope you all have a great day!

Lu


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just realised I missed a whole page!    

Clarebabes! Hello and welcome, it's nice to see you're so excited! I feel that way too! I was basted on day 22 but this was late as my ovaries didn't respond at first! They then over responded and I have 7 cycts all 45mm across! Hee hee! It won't affect the outcome though I'm told! I guess the timing has everything to do with your follicles and when they get the right size. Sorry I'm not much help.

Sarah, good luck for your scan tomororw! Hopefully they'll baste on Thursday/Friday and you can have the weekend to chill out! Good luck!    

Katrina, sorry you're having bad luck with your boiler. Pooh isn't it. There's loads of good gardening books out there, your best bet it to go to a cheap bookstore and buy a selection. I've got hundreds of books and that's how I've learnt. Trial and error! 

Anyway I'll pop off again now! Don't want to bore you all with 2 long posts!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New hope ladies, good luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50755.new.html#new


----------

